# Orgasmo



## Vera (31 Luglio 2019)

Oggi è la giornata mondiale dell'orgasmo. Vedete cosa dovete fà


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Oggi è la giornata mondiale dell'orgasmo. Vedete cosa dovete fà


Io ho onorato stamani subito alle 7,00 in beata solitudine


----------



## Vera (31 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho onorato stamani subito alle 7,00 in beata solitudine


Bravissimo! Love Yourself :up:


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Bravissimo! Love Yourself :up:


Nella paura di non trovare la donna della mia vita da qui a stasera, ho preferito anticiparmi


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Oggi è la giornata mondiale dell'orgasmo. Vedete cosa dovete fà


[video=youtube;lbD9pnzp1so]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbD9pnzp1so[/video]


----------



## Vera (31 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nella paura di non trovare la donna della mia vita da qui a stasera, ho preferito anticiparmi


Non è mica San Valentino


----------



## Vera (31 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;lbD9pnzp1so]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbD9pnzp1so[/video]


Capisco, certi orgasmi capitano mica spesso :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non è mica San Valentino


Lo so, però dice che prima di spendersi così bisogna essere sicuri davero


----------



## Vera (31 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo so, però dice che prima di spendersi così bisogna essere sicuri davero


Allora mettiamola così... Nel caso, ad andare a sera, trovassi la donna della tua amica, ti troverà bello rilassato


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Allora mettiamola così... Nel caso, ad andare a sera, trovassi la donna della tua amica, ti troverà bello rilassato


Da stamani a stasera, bello rilassato..? Penso di no eh..

Io mi ricarico in mezz'ora, meglio che la batteria del cellulare


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;lbD9pnzp1so]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbD9pnzp1so[/video]


In effetti...

[video=youtube;llUYBgndnfI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llUYBgndnfI[/video]


----------



## Vera (31 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Da stamani a stasera, bello rilassato..? Penso di no eh..
> 
> Io mi ricarico in mezz'ora, meglio che la batteria del cellulare


Vabbè, dicono tutti così, poi... :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Vabbè, dicono tutti così, poi... :rotfl:


Si fa cosi per farsi un po' bravoni (a discorsi)..


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho onorato stamani subito alle 7,00 in beata solitudine


ma le pippe sfruttando l'idraulica mattutina sono da anzianissimo...


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma le pippe sfruttando l'idraulica mattutina sono da anzianissimo...


Concordo!

Io però x fortuna ho sfruttato il desiderio :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Concordo!
> 
> Io però x fortuna ho sfruttato il desiderio :carneval:


 non te l'appoggio. Non esiste nulla di più abitudinario della pippa mattutina. È proprio il marchio della routine


----------



## Vera (31 Luglio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Concordo!
> 
> Io però x fortuna ho sfruttato il desiderio :carneval:





Arcistufo ha detto:


> non te l'appoggio. Non esiste nulla di più abitudinario della pippa mattutina. È proprio il marchio della routine


Finché si può fareste bene ad approfittare delle erezioni. Mattutine o notturne che siano. Mia nonna (ginecologa) diceva che gli uomini arrivano ad avere 4-5 erezioni per notte. In realtà quella mattutina è l'ultima notturna.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Luglio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non te l'appoggio. Non esiste nulla di più abitudinario della pippa mattutina. È proprio il marchio della routine


Se hai addosso il desiderio, è favolosa

Stai di buon umore fino a dopo pranzo, e prima della pausa caffè sei ancora pronto più di prima

Prova!


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Luglio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Finché si può fareste bene ad approfittare delle erezioni. Mattutine o notturne che siano. Mia nonna (ginecologa) diceva che gli uomini arrivano ad avere 4-5 erezioni per notte. In realtà quella mattutina è l'ultima notturna.


Spiacemi. Sono innamorato dei miei bioritmi. Il veleno mi inizia a salire dopo pranzo, per arrivare al giro perfetto: aperitivo, scopata dopo l'aperitivo, cena tardi, scopata dopo cena tardi, chiusura locale, scopata mentre spunta l'alba. Quando si può fare è ancora una di quelle cose che mi lascia appagato a livelli profondi.
Ovviamente il giorno dopo sei morto.


----------



## Lostris (31 Luglio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiacemi. Sono innamorato dei miei bioritmi. Il veleno mi inizia a salire dopo pranzo, per arrivare al giro perfetto: aperitivo, scopata dopo l'aperitivo, cena tardi, scopata dopo cena tardi, chiusura locale, scopata mentre spunta l'alba. Quando si può fare è ancora una di quelle cose che mi lascia appagato a livelli profondi.
> Ovviamente il giorno dopo sei morto.


Le tre si incontrano mai?


----------



## Vera (31 Luglio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiacemi. Sono innamorato dei miei bioritmi. Il veleno mi inizia a salire dopo pranzo, per arrivare al giro perfetto: aperitivo, scopata dopo l'aperitivo, cena tardi, scopata dopo cena tardi, chiusura locale, scopata mentre spunta l'alba. Quando si può fare è ancora una di quelle cose che mi lascia appagato a livelli profondi.
> Ovviamente il giorno dopo sei morto.


Sì, certo, fai benissimo. Ovviamente il discorso valeva per chi non scopa come Skorpio ( :carneval: )


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Agosto 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Le tre si incontrano mai?


Al massimo sono due.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì, certo, fai benissimo. Ovviamente il discorso valeva per chi non scopa come Skorpio ( :carneval: )


No era una battuta per dire che odio trombare di mattina. Anche a manovella


----------



## Vera (1 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No era una battuta per dire che odio trombare di mattina. Anche a manovella


Addirittura lo odi. Se una delle tue donne ha intenzione di svegliarti per rendere il buongiorno più bello, la annienti con la mossa mandible claw?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Addirittura lo odi. Se una delle tue donne ha intenzione di svegliarti per rendere il buongiorno più bello, la annienti con la mossa mandible claw?


Tesoro mio, non ho più vent'anni. La sveglia col pompino è roba da sedicenni, o da quarantenni disperate che vogliono svegliare il morto.


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2019)

udiu, adesso proprio da disperazione non direi.

c'è chi si sveglia con la voglia e chi si sveglia e fino al caffè è intrattabile.

non ci vedo nulla di drammatico


----------



## Vera (1 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, non ho più vent'anni. La sveglia col pompino è roba da sedicenni, o da quarantenni disperate che vogliono svegliare il morto.


Non ne farei un fattore di età ma di carattere, piuttosto. A me non piacevano le restrizioni a 16 anni, non mi piacciono ora che ne ho 35.
Posso capire, al massimo, le piccole azioni che infastidiscono, per svariati motivi. Se so che a te da fastidio che ti si tocchino i capelli, eviterò di farlo.
Se domani mattina mi sveglio e sentire anche solo il tuo odore, mi fa venire voglia di scopare, io vengo su di te e faccio in modo che il mio desiderio sia anche il tuo.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Se domani mattina mi sveglio e sentire anche solo il tuo odore, mi fa venire voglia di scopare, io vengo su di te e faccio in modo che il mio desiderio sia anche il tuo.


Questo già implica si dorma assieme.
Incredibile quante cose si diano per scontate in ossequio ad una visione del sesso idealizzata.


----------



## Vera (1 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo già implica si dorma assieme.
> Incredibile quante cose si diano per scontate in ossequio ad una visione del sesso idealizzata.


Trombare di mattina comporta dormire assieme. Si parlava di erezione mattutina. Questo non implica il vivere assieme eh.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Trombare di mattina comporta dormire assieme. Si parlava di erezione mattutina. Questo non implica il vivere assieme eh.


Ma è per questo che ti dico che è meraviglioso avere 16 anni. Hai l'ormone che non ti fa neanche sentire l'alito del mattino oppure quel terrificante pizzicore sulla cappella quando lei te lo prende in bocca appena sveglia dopo essersi sbronzati la sera prima, tutta convinta di essere sexy e seducente mentre tu hai il dubbio che te lo stia leccando il cane. :rotfl:
Sono orgogliosamente babbione. Mi piace che una donna si prepari per fare sesso con me, mi piace l'attesa, e mi piace pure parecchio entrare in una sessione di sesso pulito ed uscire lercio. Mi piace anche addormentarmi sentendo l'odore di fregna sul pizzetto. Quando mi sveglio la doccia chiama. Chiama il mondo dei diurni, ed è ora di indossare di nuovo la maschera.


----------



## Vera (1 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma è per questo che ti dico che è meraviglioso avere 16 anni. Hai l'ormone che non ti fa neanche sentire l'alito del mattino oppure quel terrificante pizzicore sulla cappella quando lei te lo prende in bocca appena sveglia dopo essersi sbronzati la sera prima, tutta convinta di essere sexy e seducente mentre tu hai il dubbio che te lo stia leccando il cane. :rotfl:
> Sono orgogliosamente babbione. Mi piace che una donna si prepari per fare sesso con me, mi piace l'attesa, e mi piace pure parecchio entrare in una sessione di sesso pulito ed uscire lercio. Mi piace anche addormentarmi sentendo l'odore di fregna sul pizzetto. Quando mi sveglio la doccia chiama. Chiama il mondo dei diurni, ed è ora di indossare di nuovo la maschera.


Hai appena ucciso il lato romantico che risiedeva in me


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Hai appena ucciso il lato romantico che risiedeva in me


Perdonami. L'avessi intravisto, ne avrei avuto riguardo


----------



## Vera (1 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perdonami. L'avessi intravisto, ne avrei avuto riguardo


Lo so, lo vedono in pochi, accidenti


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Lo so, lo vedono in pochi, accidenti


E meno male, vuol dire che forse hai ancora qualche speranza ti rimettersi in pista alla grande.


----------



## Vera (1 Agosto 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E meno male, vuol dire che forse hai ancora qualche speranza ti rimettersi in pista alla grande.


Grazie mille. Alla grande, senza forse


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Grazie mille. Alla grande, senza forse


Meglio


----------



## perplesso (20 Settembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma è per questo che ti dico che è meraviglioso avere 16 anni. Hai l'ormone che non ti fa neanche sentire l'alito del mattino oppure quel terrificante pizzicore sulla cappella quando lei te lo prende in bocca appena sveglia dopo essersi sbronzati la sera prima, tutta convinta di essere sexy e seducente mentre tu hai il dubbio che te lo stia leccando il cane. :rotfl:
> Sono orgogliosamente babbione. Mi piace che una donna si prepari per fare sesso con me, mi piace l'attesa, e mi piace pure parecchio entrare in una sessione di sesso pulito ed uscire lercio. Mi piace anche addormentarmi sentendo l'odore di fregna sul pizzetto. Quando mi sveglio la doccia chiama. Chiama il mondo dei diurni, ed è ora di indossare di nuovo la maschera.


il Blade della fregna


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> il Blade della fregna


Naaah. Solo un ipocrita come tanti altri. Contento però.


----------



## feather (20 Settembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Naaah. Solo un ipocrita come tanti altri. Contento però.


Ma a tenere la maschera tutto il giorno, non rischi poi di non sapere più chi sei? Di non capire più qual'è l'arci autentico?


----------



## Vera (20 Settembre 2019)

Tutti si professano amanti della sincerità ma poi quando troviamo chi ci dice in faccia la verità, ci rimaniamo male. Certo però, che stronzo.
A quel punto ci si ritrova circondato da persone che hanno parole gentili da donarci, ci appoggiano anche quando facciamo scelte del cazzo, ci dicono che stiamo bene anche quando indossiamo un vestito che mostra il culone e siamo pettinati da schifo. 
Questo per dire che l'ipocrisia regna sovrana e chi si considera non ipocrita è già partito male.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Settembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nella paura di non trovare la donna della mia vita da qui a stasera, ho preferito anticiparmi


E se l’avessi trovata ?
Facevi il bis ?


----------



## Lara3 (20 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Finché si può fareste bene ad approfittare delle erezioni. Mattutine o notturne che siano. Mia nonna (ginecologa) diceva che gli uomini arrivano ad avere 4-5 erezioni per notte. In realtà quella mattutina è l'ultima notturna.


Si, lo so


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Tutti si professano amanti della sincerità ma poi quando troviamo chi ci dice in faccia la verità, ci rimaniamo male. Certo però, che stronzo.
> A quel punto ci si ritrova circondato da persone che hanno parole gentili da donarci, ci appoggiano anche quando facciamo scelte del cazzo, ci dicono che stiamo bene anche quando indossiamo un vestito che mostra il culone e siamo pettinati da schifo.
> Questo per dire che l'ipocrisia regna sovrana e chi si considera non ipocrita è già partito male.


Se non hai 7 anni sei in grado di distinguere tra essere maleducato, privo di rispetto ed empatia ed essere ipocrita.
Non si dicono cose che feriscono, ma si dice ciò che si pensa. Nel dubbio si evitano giudizi.


----------



## Vera (20 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non hai 7 anni sei in grado di distinguere tra essere maleducato, privo di rispetto ed empatia ed essere ipocrita.
> Non si dicono cose che feriscono, ma si dice ciò che si pensa. Nel dubbio si evitano giudizi.


Tacere non è da ipocrita?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Tacere non è da ipocrita?


No è rispetto e capacità di uscire dal proprio egocentrismo che ci fa credere che il nostro giudizio o la nostra opinione debbano essere espressi inevitabilmente.


----------



## Vera (20 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No è rispetto e capacità di uscire dal proprio egocentrismo che ci fa credere che il nostro giudizio o la nostra opinione debbano essere espressi inevitabilmente.


Se so che tu sei una persona sensibile, eviterò di dirti che il vestito che indossi ti fa il culone. Ti dirò che non valorizza il tuo fisico. Non è un giudizio, è un mio parere. Come ti senti con quel vestito? Bella, a tuo agio? Bene, usciamo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Se so che tu sei una persona sensibile, eviterò di dirti che il vestito che indossi ti fa il culone. Ti dirò che non valorizza il tuo fisico. Non è un giudizio, è un mio parere. Come ti senti con quel vestito? Bella, a tuo agio? Bene, usciamo.


Ma lo dici se te lo chiedo.
Se non te lo chiedo te lo tieni per te, anche perché non è detto che per me il culone, o il culo piatto, o il culetto tanto alla moda sia un difetto o un pregio. Magari non me ne frega niente.
Faccio un esempio proprio su di me che ho pure il culone e anche il resto ...one.
Non mi tingo i capelli.
È pieno di persone “non ipocrite” che mi dicono di tingermi perché apparirei più giovane.
Ma a loro chi gli ha detto che voglio apparire più giovane? E poi pensano che non sappia che i capelli si possono tingere? Davvero pensano di darmi una opinione utile?
Farsi i fatti loro sarebbe ipocrisia? No sarebbe una dimostrazione di essere in grado di distinguere ciò che va detto da ciò che non va detto.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Ma a tenere la maschera tutto il giorno, non rischi poi di non sapere più chi sei? Di non capire più qual'è l'arci autentico?


No. Tutto si gestisce. Se uno scrive on-line sotto animato ci sarà un motivo. Oltre alla fregna, ovvio.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Tutti si professano amanti della sincerità ma poi quando troviamo chi ci dice in faccia la verità, ci rimaniamo male. Certo però, che stronzo.
> A quel punto ci si ritrova circondato da persone che hanno parole gentili da donarci, ci appoggiano anche quando facciamo scelte del cazzo, ci dicono che stiamo bene anche quando indossiamo un vestito che mostra il culone e siamo pettinati da schifo.
> Questo per dire che l'ipocrisia regna sovrana e chi si considera non ipocrita è già partito male.


Non è vero. Tutto si può dire L'importante è come lo dici. Anche perché parlare ad un interlocutore in grado di leggere tra le righe come parleresti al cottimo Bergamasco che ti deve rifare il tetto squalifica te che non sei una persona in grado di tenere un registro comunicativo adeguato, mica ti trasforma in una bella persona sincera.


----------



## Vera (20 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo dici se te lo chiedo.
> Se non te lo chiedo te lo tieni per te, anche perché non è detto che per me il culone, o il culo piatto, o il culetto tanto alla moda sia un difetto o un pregio. Magari non me ne frega niente.
> Faccio un esempio proprio su di me che ho pure il culone e anche il resto ...one.
> Non mi tingo i capelli.
> ...


Non volevo dire che chi dice ciò che pensa non è ipocrita ma che tutti lo siamo, chi più chi meno.
Non so quanti anni tu abbia ma ci sono donne che con i capelli grigi acquistano fascino. Tra l'altro è di gran moda. 
Stimo chi se ne frega di quello che pensano gli altri.
Non do pareri non richiesti. Se non mi chiedi come ti stanno i capelli, non mi esprimo. Faccio l'ipocrita


----------



## Vera (20 Settembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è vero. Tutto si può dire L'importante è come lo dici. Anche perché parlare ad un interlocutore in grado di leggere tra le righe come parleresti al cottimo Bergamasco che ti deve rifare il tetto squalifica te che non sei una persona in grado di tenere un registro comunicativo adeguato, mica ti trasforma in una bella persona sincera.


Sono d'accordo. Lo dicevo a Brunetta. Ci si adegua alle persone come le quali abbiamo a che fare.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non volevo dire che chi dice ciò che pensa non è ipocrita ma che tutti lo siamo, chi più chi meno.
> Non so quanti anni tu abbia ma ci sono donne che con i capelli grigi acquistano fascino. Tra l'altro è di gran moda.
> Stimo chi se ne frega di quello che pensano gli altri.
> Non do pareri non richiesti. Se non mi chiedi come ti stanno i capelli, non mi esprimo. Faccio l'ipocrita


Ma allora siamo di fronte a un nuovo dibattito sui significati.
Ipocrita è chi dice “come stai bene!” a chi sta malissimo per trarne un qualche vantaggio.
Non dire cattiverie inutili è rispetto. 

Wikipedia: “L'ipocrisia (dal greco ὑποκρίνομαι «fingere») è un atteggiamento, comportamento o vizio di una persona che volontariamente finge di possedere credenze, opinioni, virtù, ideali, sentimenti, emozioni che in pratica non possiede. Essa si manifesta quando la persona tenta di ingannare altre persone con tali affermazioni, ed è quindi una sorta di bugia.

È importante distinguere l'ipocrisia dalla semplice incapacità di una persona di acquisire o praticare le virtù da essa reputate utili, anche se la stessa, pur ritenendosi incapace di raggiungere tali obiettivi, può suggerire la via giusta agli altri. Ad esempio, una persona che abusa di alcool non può essere tacciata di ipocrisia se consiglia agli altri di non bere, a meno che essa non si professi costantemente sobria.”


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Lo dicevo a Brunetta. Ci si adegua alle persone come le quali abbiamo a che fare.


Adeguarsi all’interlocutore, se si è in grado di farlo, è semplice rispetto e padronanza della comunicazione.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Lo dicevo a Brunetta. Ci si adegua alle persone come le quali abbiamo a che fare.


Per favore tornate all’oggetto in discussione.
Non andate fuori tema.


----------



## Vera (20 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma allora siamo di fronte a un nuovo dibattito sui significati.
> Ipocrita è chi dice “come stai bene!” a chi sta malissimo per trarne un qualche vantaggio.
> Non dire cattiverie inutili è rispetto.
> 
> ...


Ah, ecco, Wikipedia.
L'ipocrisia ha varie sfaccettature. Non è finalizzata unicamente a ingannare ma anche a lusingare.
Prendiamo per esempio le persone compassionevoli. Non le consideri ipocrite?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per favore tornate all’oggetto in discussione.
> Non andate fuori tema.


Adeguarsi all’interlocutore funziona anche nel sesso


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ah, ecco, Wikipedia.
> L'ipocrisia ha varie sfaccettature. Non è finalizzata unicamente a ingannare ma anche a lusingare.
> Prendiamo per esempio le persone compassionevoli. Non le consideri ipocrite?


No.  L’ipocrisia è lusingare per trarre un vantaggio.


----------



## Vera (20 Settembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per favore tornate all’oggetto in discussione.
> Non andate fuori tema.


L'oggetto in discussione era l'orgasmo. Chi finge l'orgasmo per compiacere l'altro è ipocrita


----------



## Vera (20 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.  L’ipocrisia è lusingare per trarre un vantaggio.


Quindi se io per consolarti ti dico "poverina!" quando in realtà non mi interessa e non ho voglia di ascoltarti, sono solo insensibile?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi se io per consolarti ti dico "poverina!" quando in realtà non mi interessa e non ho voglia di ascoltarti, sono solo insensibile?


Non ho capito.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Settembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E se l’avessi trovata ?
> Facevi il bis ?


Io con Manola una volta al giorno vado sempre

Poi tutto quel che un più scende dal cielo è dono di Dio


----------



## Vera (20 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


Mea culpa, sono cottissima stasera. Buonanotte


----------



## Lostris (20 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi se io per consolarti ti dico "poverina!" quando in realtà non mi interessa e non ho voglia di ascoltarti, sono solo insensibile?


Se lo fai sei in effetti ipocrita, falsa, certo non sei compassionevole.

Ma non è che la compassione sia ipocrisia di default.
Lo è in questo caso perché in realtà non te ne frega nulla e quindi ti muove altro nelle tue esternazioni.
(A parte che non so chi potrebbe mai sentirsi consolata nell’essere definita una poverina, ma vabbeh   )


----------



## Lara3 (20 Settembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io con Manola una volta al giorno vado sempre
> 
> Poi tutto quel che un più scende dal cielo è dono di Dio


----------



## perplesso (20 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> L'oggetto in discussione era l'orgasmo. Chi finge l'orgasmo per compiacere l'altro è ipocrita


a li tempi mia se diceva stronzo/a


----------



## Lostris (20 Settembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> a li tempi mia se diceva stronzo/a


Ma non è una cosa che si fa “contro” l’altro


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> L'oggetto in discussione era l'orgasmo. Chi finge l'orgasmo per compiacere l'altro è ipocrita


No. É un maestro di cerimonia attento


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Settembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non è una cosa che si fa “contro” l’altro


esatto. Mi è capitato di impiegarci più tempo raggiungere l'obbiettivo.È stato un disastro. Lui si è "demoralizzato". E continuava a chiedere se ero riuscita.
Ebbene mi sono pentita di non aver simulato.
Ho visto la sua frustrazione


----------



## Vera (21 Settembre 2019)

Non ho mai simulato l'orgasmo. Non ancora, poi chissà.
Non mi considero nemmeno ipocrita. Fra i miei innumerevoli difetti non c'è. Nonostante, come ho detto, penso che alberghi in ognuno di noi.
I vostri interventi mi fanno sempre riflettere. C'è sempre da imparare, anche da @Arcistufo


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ho mai simulato l'orgasmo. Non ancora, poi chissà.
> Non mi considero nemmeno ipocrita. Fra i miei innumerevoli difetti non c'è. Nonostante, come ho detto, penso che alberghi in ognuno di noi.
> I vostri interventi mi fanno sempre riflettere. C'è sempre da imparare, anche da @Arcistufo


_Perfino_ da Arcistufo(tm) tzé.
E poi scusa, Simulare un orgasmo per una donna è una cazzata. Per un maschio è molto più difficile. Ma se ti rapporti con una donna che se la fa prendere a male se non schizzi, in qualche modo la devi risolvere. Una volta sono uscito con una pazza che pretendeva che mi andassi a segare in bagno perché voleva controllare che concludessi. Quando sono scoppiato a ridere si è pure offesa.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Settembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esatto. Mi è capitato di impiegarci più tempo raggiungere l'obbiettivo.È stato un disastro. Lui si è "demoralizzato". E continuava a chiedere se ero riuscita.
> Ebbene mi sono pentita di non aver simulato.
> Ho visto la sua frustrazione


Ma no, invece di pentirti di non aver simulato avresti dovuto porti la domanda sul suo equilibrio mentale. Certo è più bello se entrambi "concludono", ma si deve mettere in conto che cio' possa non avvenire sempre. Mostrare la sua frustrazione perché non ti aveva fatta venire mi pare squalldio - e anche egoistico, considerando che spesso cio' che muove l'accanimento di un uomo è spesso più la fierezza che un autentico piacere nel dare piacere all'altro.
Anche perché, se l'altro non riesce, è perché in fondo tutta st'esigenza di venire non la sente, quindi insistere e starci male non ha senso. No?


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esatto. Mi è capitato di impiegarci più tempo raggiungere l'obbiettivo.È stato un disastro. Lui si è "demoralizzato". E continuava a chiedere se ero riuscita.
> Ebbene mi sono pentita di non aver simulato.
> Ho visto la sua frustrazione


 non si è demoralizzato, gli si è ammosciato il cazzo, come qualunque maschio poco sicuro di se che ha pochi assi nella manica e che si deve tranquillizzare Per divertirsi. A quel punto gli spieghi molto tranquillamente che non è un problema di dimensioni, ma di approccio, vi fate la doccia insieme e si ricomincia. Se vi avvitate insieme uno sull'altro in un circolo vizioso non uscite più.


----------



## feather (21 Settembre 2019)

Concordo. Se gli alimenti l'ansia non può che peggiorare


----------



## Vera (21 Settembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> _Perfino_ da Arcistufo(tm) tzé.
> E poi scusa, Simulare un orgasmo per una donna è una cazzata. Per un maschio è molto più difficile. Ma se ti rapporti con una donna che se la fa prendere a male se non schizzi, in qualche modo la devi risolvere. Una volta sono uscito con una pazza che pretendeva che mi andassi a segare in bagno perché voleva controllare che concludessi. Quando sono scoppiato a ridere si è pure offesa.


Un'amica di mia madre aveva messo la telecamera nascosta in bagno. Diceva che suo marito non veniva più e, nonostante lui si mostrasse dispiaciuto e desse la colpa ad un periodo di forte stress, lei non ci credeva, era offesissima. Era convinta lo avrebbe beccato mentre si masturbava in bagno, eiaculando fiumi di sperma.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Un'amica di mia madre aveva messo la telecamera nascosta in bagno. Diceva che suo marito non veniva più e, nonostante lui si mostrasse dispiaciuto e desse la colpa ad un periodo di forte stress, lei non ci credeva, era offesissima. Era convinta lo avrebbe beccato mentre si masturbava in bagno, eiaculando fiumi di sperma.


----------



## feather (21 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Un'amica di mia madre aveva messo la telecamera nascosta in bagno.


L'hanno poi curata sta povera donna?


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Settembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> _Perfino_ da Arcistufo(tm) tzé.
> E poi scusa, Simulare un orgasmo per una donna è una cazzata. Per un maschio è molto più difficile. Ma se ti rapporti con una donna che se la fa prendere a male se non schizzi, in qualche modo la devi risolvere. Una volta sono uscito con una pazza che pretendeva che mi andassi a segare in bagno perché voleva controllare che concludessi. Quando sono scoppiato a ridere si è pure offesa.


Ma tu perché non concludevi? Era una scelta (e nel caso, motivata da cosa) oppure capitava? E' una domanda seria.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Settembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Io con Manola una volta al giorno vado sempre*
> 
> Poi tutto quel che un più scende dal cielo è dono di Dio


Minchia ti tieni in forma. Mi sa che sto a invecchia'.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma tu perché non concludevi? Era una scelta (e nel caso, motivata da cosa) oppure capitava? E' una domanda seria.


Biologia mia. Mica vengo sempre. Anzi. E da sempre, ma  fintanto che la cosa non mi causa problemi di erezione me ne fatto allegramente.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Settembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Biologia mia. Mica vengo sempre. Anzi. E da sempre, ma  fintanto che la cosa non mi causa problemi di erezione me ne fatto allegramente.


Mi suona strano che avvenga per ragioni biologiche, più facile pensare che abbia a che fare con un qualche meccanismo psicologico. Ma solo tu puoi saperlo 
Cio' che è certo, è che hai un vantaggio enorme in termini di godimento reciproco del rapporto.
Io ho dovuto allenarmi anni per giungere a un controllo adeguato dell'orgasmo ...


----------



## Vera (21 Settembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> L'hanno poi curata sta povera donna?


So che ha divorziato ma l'ho persa di vista. Mi spaventava da morire il suo modo di parlarmi in faccia, con gli occhi chiusi.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2019)

Io ho i miei trucchetti per orgasmare. Ma li uso quando decido io


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma no, invece di pentirti di non aver simulato avresti dovuto porti la domanda sul suo equilibrio mentale. Certo è più bello se entrambi "concludono", ma si deve mettere in conto che cio' possa non avvenire sempre. Mostrare la sua frustrazione perché non ti aveva fatta venire mi pare squalldio - e anche egoistico, considerando che spesso cio' che muove l'accanimento di un uomo è spesso più la fierezza che un autentico piacere nel dare piacere all'altro.
> Anche perché, se l'altro non riesce, è perché in fondo tutta st'esigenza di venire non la sente, quindi insistere e starci male non ha senso. No?


cosa intendi tu per fierezza?
Lui non c'entrava nulla difatti. Però,credo  si sia  sentito  "responsabile" , forse l'ha considerato un fallimento suo.
Ti dirò di più,  più lui chiedeva se riuscivo  peggio era per me. Perdevo interesse.

Comunque il piacere nel dare piacere  spesso mi e stato dichiarato.
L'importante era la mia soddisfazione.
Cosa ci vedi di sbagliato?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non si è demoralizzato, gli si è ammosciato il cazzo, come qualunque maschio poco sicuro di se che ha pochi assi nella manica e che si deve tranquillizzare Per divertirsi. A quel punto gli spieghi molto tranquillamente che non è un problema di dimensioni, ma di approccio, vi fate la doccia insieme e si ricomincia. Se vi avvitate insieme uno sull'altro in un circolo vizioso non uscite più.


ma io non mi avvito, Per me diventa ingestibile se mi continua a chiedere a che punto sono.
E ripartire non è così semplice.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a che punto sono.


Ma che soggetto  
Ma incazzarti?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che soggetto
> Ma incazzarti?


più che incazzarmi mi svanisce l'ormone completamente


----------



## Lara3 (22 Settembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa intendi tu per fierezza?
> Lui non c'entrava nulla difatti. Però,credo  si sia  sentito  "responsabile" , forse l'ha considerato un fallimento suo.
> Ti dirò di più,  più lui chiedeva se riuscivo  peggio era per me. Perdevo interesse.
> 
> ...


Ma lui senza chiedere non lo capiva da solo  ?


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Settembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa intendi tu per fierezza?
> Lui non c'entrava nulla difatti. Però,credo  si sia  sentito  "responsabile" , forse l'ha considerato un fallimento suo.
> Ti dirò di più,  più lui chiedeva se riuscivo  peggio era per me. Perdevo interesse.
> 
> ...


Intendevo dire che a volte si insiste nel dare piacere all'altro per sentirsi virili, o almeno capaci.
E appunto, dovrebbe invece far parte del piacere dare piacere, siamo d'accordo.
Anche per me è sempre stata importante la soddisfazione della mia compagna, ma se capivo che a lei in quel momento non le andava di venire, beh, mica insistevo.
Inoltre, certe cose andrebbero sentite, intuite, non verbalizzate durante la scopata.
Trovo molto brutta l'idea che si possa chiedere a che punto stai. Ovvio che smonta tutto e che poi è ancora più difficile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma lui senza chiedere non lo capiva da solo  ?


eh no


----------



## Martes (22 Settembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eh no


...Ma così diventa un lavoro!


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Settembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> ...Ma così diventa un lavoro!


rimane un dovere più che un piacere


----------



## danny (23 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che a volte si insiste nel dare piacere all'altro per sentirsi virili, o almeno capaci.
> E appunto, dovrebbe invece far parte del piacere dare piacere, siamo d'accordo.
> Anche per me è sempre stata importante la soddisfazione della mia compagna, ma se capivo che a lei in quel momento non le andava di venire, beh, mica insistevo.
> Inoltre, certe cose andrebbero sentite, intuite, non verbalizzate durante la scopata.
> *Trovo molto brutta l'idea che si possa chiedere a che punto stai. *Ovvio che smonta tutto e che poi è ancora più difficile.


 ... magari aggiungendo "Oh, ma ti dai una mossa? guardando il BRAVUR appeso sopra la testata del letto.
In effetti è terribile!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2019)

Ho letto in un gruppo chiuso fb che vi sono molte donne che sono ANNI che non raggiungono l’orgasmo. 
La cosa mi ha molto colpito.
Alcune simulano, altre no.
Resta che evidentemente poi diventano meno desiderose di fare sesso.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2019)

Già l'espressione _raggiungere_ l'orgasmo fa schifo di suo.


----------



## Irrisoluto (25 Settembre 2019)

Stasera sono uscito con una che mi ha dato del maschilista perché le raccontavo che con una mia ex era bello venire insieme facendo l'amore. 
Voglio tornare in Italia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Stasera sono uscito con una che mi ha dato del maschilista perché le raccontavo che con una mia ex era bello venire insieme facendo l'amore.
> Voglio tornare in Italia.


avresti dovuto aspettare che venisse prima lei, questione di galanteria


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Settembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> avresti dovuto aspettare che venisse prima lei, questione di galanteria


Eh tu scherzi...il succo della questione era che pensare che la penetrazione sia importante è riamanere legati a una visione patriarcale del rapporto e che la maggior parte delle donne viene in altri modi. Ovviamente non avevo mai negato questo, ma poco importa. La discussione ha preso una piega assurda e ogni cosa che dicevo mi rinfacciava che ero un "privilegiato" (in quanto uomo) e che non mi mettevo nei panni delle donne. 
Non potete capire, qui è un inferno. Se torno in Italia divento leghista, seguace della vecchia scuola Bossi.


----------



## Lostris (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Stasera sono uscito con una che mi ha dato del maschilista perché le raccontavo che con una mia ex era bello venire insieme facendo l'amore.
> Voglio tornare in Italia.


Non l’ho molto capita..   

Venire insieme quando capita è bellissimo. 

Ma venire in momenti separati sotto certi aspetti è meglio... ti permette di _sentire_ e pure partecipare di più al godimento dell’altro. 

Bello esserci, padroni del proprio corpo e delle sensazioni, e letteralmente godere della perdita di controllo dell’altro.

Come uno spettacolo di cui si è un po’ registi e un po’ coprotagonisti.


----------



## feather (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> seguace della vecchia scuola Bossi


Non credo che Bossi aspettasse la compagna per venire 
Ma dove sei? In Arabia Saudita?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Eh tu scherzi...il succo della questione era che pensare che la penetrazione sia importante è riamanere legati a una visione patriarcale del rapporto e che la maggior parte delle donne viene in altri modi. Ovviamente non avevo mai negato questo, ma poco importa. La discussione ha preso una piega assurda e ogni cosa che dicevo mi rinfacciava che ero un "privilegiato" (in quanto uomo) e che non mi mettevo nei panni delle donne.
> Non potete capire, qui è un inferno. Se torno in Italia divento leghista, seguace della vecchia scuola Bossi.


ma ti metti nei panni delle donne?
Non come nel mio casa c9n domanda specifica e pressione.
Ma preoccuparti della tua lei, abitualmente


----------



## danny (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Eh tu scherzi...il succo della questione era che pensare che la penetrazione sia importante è riamanere legati a una visione patriarcale del rapporto e che la maggior parte delle donne viene in altri modi. Ovviamente non avevo mai negato questo, ma poco importa. La discussione ha preso una piega assurda e ogni cosa che dicevo mi rinfacciava che ero un "privilegiato" (in quanto uomo) e che non mi mettevo nei panni delle donne.
> Non potete capire, *qui è un inferno*. Se torno in Italia divento leghista, seguace della vecchia scuola Bossi.


Eviterei questi discorsi con le donne nelle uscite.
Soprattutto con quel tipo di donne che frequenti.
Qui dove? Non ricordo...


----------



## Foglia (26 Settembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Eviterei questi discorsi con le donne nelle uscite.
> Soprattutto con quel tipo di donne che frequenti.
> Qui dove? Non ricordo...


Ma perché mai, scusa? Cioè, non è che ci trovo niente di strano, o da nascondere. Non penso che abbia detto che per lui il godimento esiste se ed in quanto si viene in contemporanea. Ha solo ricordato che gli piaceva con una determinata donna. Ecco: io invece più genericamente eviterei di parlare di altre donne, sempre che mi interessi quella che ho davanti. Quello si, almeno fino a quando l'intimità non consenta di parlarne, e solo in certi termini. Sul resto... Se il mio interlocutore si sente in partenza di dare un giudizio netto su quello che è un mio bel ricordo, non è il mio interlocutore. Se non erro irrisoluto e' a Parigi. I francesi sono molto disinvolti, tanto nel comunicare quanto nella iniziativa, e poi nel giudizio...


----------



## danny (26 Settembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché mai, scusa? Cioè, non è che ci trovo niente di strano, o da nascondere. Non penso che abbia detto che per lui il godimento esiste se ed in quanto si viene in contemporanea. Ha solo ricordato che gli piaceva con una determinata donna. Ecco: io invece più genericamente eviterei di parlare di altre donne, sempre che mi interessi quella che ho davanti. Quello si, almeno fino a quando l'intimità non consenta di parlarne, e solo in certi termini.


Il perché lo ha ben spiegato lui: "la discussione ha preso una piega assurda".
Quella della partigianeria di entrambi.
Comunicare non è fronteggiarsi, anche se i social ci stanno abituando a farlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Eh tu scherzi...il succo della questione era che pensare che la penetrazione sia importante è riamanere legati a una visione patriarcale del rapporto e che la maggior parte delle donne viene in altri modi. Ovviamente non avevo mai negato questo, ma poco importa. La discussione ha preso una piega assurda e ogni cosa che dicevo mi rinfacciava che ero un "privilegiato" (in quanto uomo) e che non mi mettevo nei panni delle donne.
> *Non potete capire, qui è un inferno. Se torno in Italia divento leghista, seguace della vecchia scuola Bossi.*


allora resta pure in Francia


----------



## Foglia (26 Settembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il perché lo ha ben spiegato lui: "la discussione ha preso una piega assurda".
> Quella della partigianeria di entrambi.
> Comunicare non è fronteggiarsi, anche se i social ci stanno abituando a farlo.


 A me giunge più che altro l'idea di un contesto in cui alla dichiarata disinibizione  (parliamo un po' di tutto senza dovere prima costruire  "basi" nostre interne per poterne parlare) non corrisponde una altrettanto disinibita struttura sociale. Sicché appena giunge un input  "scomodo" si fa una fuga nel  "politicamente corretto". Io ho avuto una impressione precisa di certe modalità relazionali. In Francia mi e' capitato di rimediare un po' di tutto: da quello che ci provava anche davanti alla moglie, a quelli che dandosi di gomito proponevano dopo dieci minuti  (ero in un locale con una amica) di conversazione rapporti "multipli". Il fatto è che la spesso ostentata apertura d'oltralpe impedisce, da un lato, di scandalizzarsi di questo andare dritto al sodo in campagna come in un locale normalissimo. Dall'altro lato però esce dal cilindro un esasperato bigottismo. Per cui io sorrido alla tua proposta, non ti dirò mai che sei in cerca di  "carne", ma guai a te se ti azzardi a chiarirlo tu.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Settembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non l’ho molto capita..
> 
> Venire insieme quando capita è bellissimo.
> 
> ...





feather ha detto:


> Non credo che Bossi aspettasse la compagna per venire
> Ma dove sei? In Arabia Saudita?





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma ti metti nei panni delle donne?
> Non come nel mio casa c9n domanda specifica e pressione.
> Ma preoccuparti della tua lei, abitualmente





danny ha detto:


> Eviterei questi discorsi con le donne nelle uscite.
> Soprattutto con quel tipo di donne che frequenti.
> Qui dove? Non ricordo...





Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché mai, scusa? Cioè, non è che ci trovo niente di strano, o da nascondere. Non penso che abbia detto che per lui il godimento esiste se ed in quanto si viene in contemporanea. Ha solo ricordato che gli piaceva con una determinata donna. Ecco: io invece più genericamente eviterei di parlare di altre donne, sempre che mi interessi quella che ho davanti. Quello si, almeno fino a quando l'intimità non consenta di parlarne, e solo in certi termini. Sul resto... Se il mio interlocutore si sente in partenza di dare un giudizio netto su quello che è un mio bel ricordo, non è il mio interlocutore. Se non erro irrisoluto e' a Parigi. I francesi sono molto disinvolti, tanto nel comunicare quanto nella iniziativa, e poi nel giudizio...


Non mi sono spiegato. Lei è una blogger-youtuber-attrice-pseudoscrittrice che fa della disinvoltura sessuale il perno del suo successo.
Quindi parlare di sesso è stato del tutto naturale, lei stessa mi ha chiesto delle mie esperienze passate, e io ho detto che conservo un bel ricordo del modo in cui con la mia ex godevamo insieme.
Lei l'ha presa come 
1. un giudizio implicito sulle donne che hanno difficoltà a raggiungere l'orgasmo
2. una posizione "fallocentrica", un'idea cioè del sesso fondato sulla pentrazione, quindi (!!!) patriarcale.
Quando per argomentare la mia posizione ho cercato di spiegarle che io - pur praticando ovviamente altre attività sessuali con le mani la bocca i piedi i gomiti oggetti ecc. -  continuo a percepire la penetrazione come più naturale, apriti cielo: "ah, naturale, si certo, per voi uomini è naturale solo la penetrazione!".
Insomma non le interessava più ascoltare quello che avevo da dire, ma solo attaccarmi in quanto rappresentante degli "uomini".
In Italia non mi era mai capitato di dover discutere a questo livello di chiusura ideologica.


----------



## bettypage (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato. Lei è una blogger-youtuber-attrice-pseudoscrittrice che fa della disinvoltura sessuale il perno del suo successo.
> Quindi parlare di sesso è stato del tutto naturale, lei stessa mi ha chiesto delle mie esperienze passate, e io ho detto che conservo un bel ricordo del modo in cui con la mia ex godevamo insieme.
> Lei l'ha presa come
> 1. un giudizio implicito sulle donne che hanno difficoltà a raggiungere l'orgasmo
> ...


Che numero di appuntamento era? il primo?


----------



## Foglia (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato. Lei è una blogger-youtuber-attrice-pseudoscrittrice che fa della disinvoltura sessuale il perno del suo successo.


Vabbè. Allora sono io a non capire il tuo stupore. Quella e' PROGETTATA per muovere critiche, n'importe quoi t'iras dire...


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Settembre 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Che numero di appuntamento era? il primo?


Sì era il primo appuntamento, ma ogni possibilità di romanticismo era esclusa in partenza.
Lei è sposata e ha un amante, lo sapevo già perché la sua vita privata è abbastanza nota. Io stesso le avevo chiarito che ero legato a una donna. 
Al massimo avrei potuto essere il secondo amante, e questo era chiaro dall'inizio.


----------



## danny (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato. *Lei è una blogger-youtuber-attrice-pseudoscrittrice che fa della disinvoltura sessuale il perno del suo successo.*
> Quindi parlare di sesso è stato del tutto naturale, lei stessa mi ha chiesto delle mie esperienze passate, e io ho detto che conservo un bel ricordo del modo in cui con la mia ex godevamo insieme.
> Lei l'ha presa come
> 1. un giudizio implicito sulle donne che hanno difficoltà a raggiungere l'orgasmo
> ...


Compreso.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Settembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè. Allora sono io a non capire il tuo stupore. Quella e' PROGETTATA per muovere critiche, n'importe quoi t'iras dire...


Ma sai, io rimango sempre stupito dalla cattiva fede. PErché solo la cattiva fede ti puo' portare a dare del maschilista a uno che ti sta dicendo che oltre a leccare è bello scopare...
TI diro' di più: a un certo punto ero stato tentato di dirle che secondo me la sua reazione era frutto di frustrazione perché magari lei stessa ha qualche difficoltà a venire durante la penetrazione...ma eravamo in un bar, un gruppo di ragazzi a fianco l'aveva riconosciuta, e non volevo creare eccessivo scandalo


----------



## Foglia (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma sai, io rimango sempre stupito dalla cattiva fede. PErché solo la cattiva fede ti puo' portare a dare del maschilista a uno che ti sta dicendo che oltre a leccare è bello scopare...
> TI diro' di più: a un certo punto ero stato tentato di dirle che secondo me la sua reazione era frutto di frustrazione perché magari lei stessa ha qualche difficoltà a venire durante la penetrazione...ma eravamo in un bar, un gruppo di ragazzi a fianco l'aveva riconosciuta, e non volevo creare eccessivo scandalo


Le avresti semplicemente servito un buon articolo su un piatto d'argento. Comunque finirai a fare "statistica"


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato. Lei è una blogger-youtuber-attrice-pseudoscrittrice che fa della disinvoltura sessuale il perno del suo successo.
> Quindi parlare di sesso è stato del tutto naturale, lei stessa mi ha chiesto delle mie esperienze passate, e io ho detto che conservo un bel ricordo del modo in cui con la mia ex godevamo insieme.
> Lei l'ha presa come
> 1. un giudizio implicito sulle donne che hanno difficoltà a raggiungere l'orgasmo
> ...


il tipico soggetto "so tutto io" sarebbe stato lo stesso se fosse stata un esperta in motori


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Eh tu scherzi...il succo della questione era che pensare che la penetrazione sia importante è riamanere legati a una visione patriarcale del rapporto e che la maggior parte delle donne viene in altri modi. Ovviamente non avevo mai negato questo, ma poco importa. La discussione ha preso una piega assurda e ogni cosa che dicevo mi rinfacciava che ero un "privilegiato" (in quanto uomo) e che non mi mettevo nei panni delle donne.
> Non potete capire, qui è un inferno. Se torno in Italia divento leghista, seguace della vecchia scuola Bossi.


 se ti ha fatto un discorso del genere è una fottuta monorgasmica. Spiegale che è una malattia e dovrebbe farsi aiutare. Quindi la piantasse gli raccontare la disinvoltura sessuale degli altri e cominciasse a diffondere la cultura del fatto che se non riesci a venire devi parlarne col medico e non delegare all'uomo che viene a letto con te.
Tutte uguali oh.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Settembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se ti ha fatto un discorso del genere è una fottuta monorgasmica. Spiegale che è una malattia e dovrebbe farsi aiutare. Quindi la piantasse gli raccontare la disinvoltura sessuale degli altri e cominciasse a diffondere la cultura del fatto che se non riesci a venire devi parlarne col medico e non delegare all'uomo che viene a letto con te.
> Tutte uguali oh.


No, è ancora peggio di così. 
Lei non delega all'uomo con cui va a letto: al contrario, teorizza il suo diritto a non venire scopando, perché le penetrazione è maschilista. Cioè, sostiene che il coito in generale interessa gli uomini e non le donne. 
Insomma quello che l'ha infastidita è il fatto che io potessi essere contento di aver vissuto una relazione in cui il coito e l'orgasmo erano importanti, perché, secondo lei, questo è un pregiudizio maschilista. 
E' talmente assurdo come ragionamento che si fa fatica a comprenderlo.
E quando cercavo di portarlo a razionalità, mi rispondeva che esercitavo "un potere tipico degli uomini che non si sono staccati dal maschilismo".


----------



## feather (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E quando cercavo di portarlo a razionalità, mi rispondeva che esercitavo "un potere tipico degli uomini che non si sono staccati dal maschilismo


Che brutta gente frequenti..


----------



## Vera (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Cioè, sostiene che il coito in generale interessa gli uomini e non le donne.


Ma quali donne? Forse a lei non interessa.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Settembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Che brutta gente frequenti..


Ma guarda che purtroppo è una tipologia femminile molto diffusa. 
Essere femminista _in questo modo_ ti dà la possibilità di crederti rivoluzionaria senza grande sforzo e di avere al contempo l'approvazione dell'intellighenzia maschile che raramente si permette di controbattere - e quando lo fa, si fa etichettare come criptofascista.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma quali donne? Forse a lei non interessa.


Lei sostiene che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne detesta la penetrazione e che preferisce di gran lunga altre pratiche. 
Quando le ho fatto notare che a me non è mai capitato, mi ha risposto che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne finge di apprezzare la penetrazione perché subisce la dominazione patriarcale.


----------



## Foglia (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Lei sostiene che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne detesta la penetrazione e che preferisce di gran lunga altre pratiche.
> Quando le ho fatto notare che a me non è mai capitato, mi ha risposto che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne finge di apprezzare la penetrazione perché subisce la dominazione patriarcale.


C'è comunque un fondo di verità. Insieme a tanta disinformazione, secondo me. Anzitutto se per  "monorgasmiche" si intendono quelle che hanno un orgasmo clitorideo, già siamo fuori strada. E di parecchio.


----------



## Vera (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Lei sostiene che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne detesta la penetrazione e che preferisce di gran lunga altre pratiche.
> Quando le ho fatto notare che a me non è mai capitato, mi ha risposto che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne finge di apprezzare la penetrazione perché subisce la dominazione patriarcale.


Senza buttarla in discorsi psico-filosofici, semplicemente a lei e quelle come lei, il sesso non piace.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Settembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> C'è comunque un fondo di verità. Insieme a tanta disinformazione, secondo me. Anzitutto se per  "monorgasmiche" si intendono quelle che hanno un orgasmo clitorideo, già siamo fuori strada. E di parecchio.


Ma il problema infatti non è quello che lei sosteneva.
E' il muro che ha alzato di fronte a una mia confidenza, che era semplicemente la bellezza del fatto che con la mia ex succedeva questo.
Ho subito chiarito che non ergevo la mia esperienza a legge universale e che anzi, in altre relazioni, il rapporto era incentrato su altro e non sulla penetrazione.
Ma ormai mi aveva etichettato e chiuso il dialogo.
E' questo che trovo avvilente, non la giusta difesa delle donne che hanno modalità diverse di godere.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Senza buttarla in discorsi psico-filosofici, semplicemente a lei e quelle come lei, il sesso non piace.


Questo non lo sappiamo. Ho conosciuto donne che preferivano la lingua o le mani al cazzo, per intenderci, e non si puo' certo dire che non fossero interessate al sesso.
Quello che lei criticava, era l'importanza che io, secondo lei, accordavo alla penetrazione - perché ero contento del fatto che la mia ex venisse solo scopando.
E tutto è degenerato quando ho spiegato che questa modalità mi sembra più fluida e naturale rispetto alle altre.


----------



## danny (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma guarda che purtroppo è una tipologia femminile molto diffusa.
> Essere femminista _in questo modo_ ti dà la possibilità di crederti rivoluzionaria senza grande sforzo e di avere al contempo l'approvazione dell'intellighenzia maschile che raramente si permette di controbattere - e quando lo fa, si fa etichettare come criptofascista.


Inglobare i propri problemi in una visione ideologica è tipico del nostro tempo.
Io lascerei da parte le categorie: lei la pensa così, altre donne diversamente.
Frequenta chi ti assomiglia e dai il giusto peso - minimo, si intende - alle parole in cui non ti riconosci.
Il confronto con tutti non è obbligatorio: il rischio poi di percepirsi come vittima è dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Foglia (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma il problema infatti non è quello che lei sosteneva.
> E' il muro che ha alzato di fronte a una mia confidenza, che era semplicemente la bellezza del fatto che con la mia ex succedeva questo.
> Ho subito chiarito che non ergevo la mia esperienza a legge universale e che anzi, in altre relazioni, il rapporto era incentrato su altro e non sulla penetrazione.
> Ma ormai mi aveva etichettato e chiuso il dialogo.
> E' questo che trovo avvilente, non la giusta difesa delle donne che hanno modalità diverse di godere.


Ma su questo non discuto! 
Comunque, e' un fatto di  "testa", di sensazioni, e di punti nevralgici. Che sono quasi tutti in superficie. Poi boh. Beata chi sa distinguere un orgasmo clitorideo da uno vaginale, penetrazione o non penetrazione.
Di sicuro il piacere di penetrare non è maschilista.


----------



## danny (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Lei sostiene che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne detesta la penetrazione e che preferisce di gran lunga altre pratiche.
> Quando le ho fatto notare che a me non è mai capitato, mi ha risposto che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne finge di apprezzare la penetrazione perché subisce la dominazione patriarcale.


Sicuramente lei godeva nel pronunciare queste parole rivolgendosi a te. Uomo. Per quella sera lei ha avuto il suo orgasmo. Di testa.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Settembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma su questo non discuto!
> Comunque, e' un fatto di  "testa", di sensazioni, e di punti nevralgici. Che sono quasi tutti in superficie. Poi boh. Beata chi sa distinguere un orgasmo clitorideo da uno vaginale, penetrazione o non penetrazione.
> *Di sicuro il piacere di penetrare non è maschilista.*


Il grassetto: dopo la scenata che mi è stata fatta ieri, mi conforta che sia una donna a dirlo!
Riguardo gli orgasmi, ormai è scientificamente provato che anche quello detto vaginale passa sempre per il clitoride...
Per quanto riguarda raggiungerlo con la sola penetrazione (senza stimolazioni dirette al clitoride) nella mia esperienza è tutta questione di ritmo e collaborazione. Che presuppongono necessariamente una profonda complicità mentale (che pero' da sola non basta).


danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente lei godeva nel pronunciare queste parole rivolgendosi a te. Uomo. Per quella sera lei ha avuto il suo orgasmo. Di testa.


E' precisamente quello che mi sono detto anch'io. Ovviamente senza esprimerlo ad alta voce


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato. Lei è una blogger-youtuber-attrice-pseudoscrittrice che fa della disinvoltura sessuale il perno del suo successo.
> Quindi parlare di sesso è stato del tutto naturale, lei stessa mi ha chiesto delle mie esperienze passate, e io ho detto che conservo un bel ricordo del modo in cui con la mia ex godevamo insieme.
> Lei l'ha presa come
> 1. un giudizio implicito sulle donne che hanno difficoltà a raggiungere l'orgasmo
> ...


Più che blogger ecc mi sembra scema.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Lei sostiene che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne detesta la penetrazione e che preferisce di gran lunga altre pratiche.
> Quando le ho fatto notare che a me non è mai capitato, mi ha risposto che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne finge di apprezzare la penetrazione perché subisce la dominazione patriarcale.


Dille di farsi curare


----------



## patroclo (26 Settembre 2019)

di persone malate, noiose e spocchiose che giustificano i loro problemi attraverso teorie "rivoluzionarie" ce ne sono tante.....direi di soprassedere


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma guarda che purtroppo è una tipologia femminile molto diffusa.
> Essere femminista _in questo modo_ ti dà la possibilità di crederti rivoluzionaria senza grande sforzo e di avere al contempo l'approvazione dell'intellighenzia maschile che raramente si permette di controbattere - e quando lo fa, si fa etichettare come criptofascista.


Quando una persona (neutro) è scema si attacca sempre a schemi predefiniti.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se ti ha fatto un discorso del genere *è una fottuta monorgasmica. Spiegale che è una malattia e dovrebbe farsi aiutare. *Quindi la piantasse gli raccontare la disinvoltura sessuale degli altri e cominciasse a diffondere la cultura del fatto che se non riesci a venire devi parlarne col medico e non delegare all'uomo che viene a letto con te.
> Tutte uguali oh.


andiamo bene


----------



## Lara3 (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Lei sostiene che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne detesta la penetrazione e che preferisce di gran lunga altre pratiche.
> Quando le ho fatto notare che a me non è mai capitato, mi ha risposto che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne finge di apprezzare la penetrazione perché subisce la dominazione patriarcale.


Figurati...


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> No, è ancora peggio di così.
> Lei non delega all'uomo con cui va a letto: al contrario, teorizza il suo diritto a non venire scopando, perché le penetrazione è maschilista. Cioè, sostiene che il coito in generale interessa gli uomini e non le donne.
> Insomma quello che l'ha infastidita è il fatto che io potessi essere contento di aver vissuto una relazione in cui il coito e l'orgasmo erano importanti, perché, secondo lei, questo è un pregiudizio maschilista.
> E' talmente assurdo come ragionamento che si fa fatica a comprenderlo.
> E quando cercavo di portarlo a razionalità, mi rispondeva che esercitavo "un potere tipico degli uomini che non si sono staccati dal maschilismo".


Si chiama invidia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Settembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Lei sostiene che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne detesta la penetrazione e che preferisce di gran lunga altre pratiche.
> Quando le ho fatto notare che a me non è mai capitato, mi ha risposto che la stragrande maggioranza delle donne finge di apprezzare la penetrazione perché subisce la dominazione patriarcale.


----------



## Cattivik (3 Ottobre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non te l'appoggio. Non esiste nulla di più abitudinario della pippa mattutina. È proprio il marchio della routine


... oggi ho scoperto che non sono un vecchio abitudinario con il marchio della routine...

Cattivik senza orario.


----------

